# ρετσινόλαδο



## nickel (Mar 26, 2010)

Όση σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο, άλλη τόση έχει και το ρετσινόλαδο με το ρετσίνι (τη ρητίνη) — ή το καστορέλαιο με τους κάστορες.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, το ρετσινόλαδο λέγεται επίσης _καστορέλαιο_ (και, σπανιότερα, _κικινέλαιο_). Είναι λάδι που παίρνουμε από τα σπέρματα της *ρετσινολαδιάς* (που καλλιεργείται και ως καλλωπιστικό φυτό) και θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «ριτσινόλαδο» αφού πήρε αυτό το όνομα από τη λατινική ονομασία _Ricinus communis_, *Ρίκινος ο κοινός*. _Ricinus_ στα λατινικά είναι το τσιμπούρι — και το σπέρμα της ρετσινολαδιάς μοιάζει πολύ με καλοταϊσμένο τσιμπούρι (δείτε τη φωτογραφία). Μάλιστα, η ονομασία του φυτού στην αρχαία Ελλάδα ήταν _κροτών_ ή _κρότων_ (δηλαδή, πάλι, τσιμπούρι) ενώ ο Ηρόδοτος αναφέρει ότι οι Αιγύπτιοι το ονόμαζαν _κίκι_. Από αυτό το τελευταίο βγήκε και η άλλη ονομασία του ρετσινόλαδου, _κικινέλαιο_, ενώ την ονομασία *καστορέλαιο* την πήραμε από το αγγλικό *castor oil* (την πιο κοινή ονομασία του ρετσινόλαδου στα αγγλικά, που όμως προέρχεται από παρεξήγηση και δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως σχέση με τους κάστορες).
 Το ρετσινόλαδο με την αηδιαστική του γεύση χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τα αρχαία χρόνια ως καθαρτικό — και όχι μόνο. Ιδιαίτερη εφαρμογή ως μορφή βασανιστηρίου βρήκε στα χρόνια της δικτατορίας του Μεταξά, όταν στα κρατητήρια του τότε υφυπουργού Δημόσιας Ασφάλειας Μανιαδάκη, οι φιλοξενούμενοι αντίπαλοι του καθεστώτος σερβίρονταν «κατοσταράκια» ρετσινόλαδο. Στην Wikipedia γράφει για το γειτονικό καθεστώς του Μουσολίνι, που δίδαξε τη μέθοδο:
In Fascist Italy under the regime of Benito Mussolini, castor oil was one of the tools of the blackshirts. Political dissidents were force-fed large quantities of castor oil by Fascist paramilitary groups. This technique was said to have been originated by Gabriele D'Annunzio. Victims of this treatment rarely died, though often had to bear the humiliation of the laxative effects resulting from excessive consumption of the oil.
It is said that Mussolini's power was backed by "the bludgeon and castor oil". In lesser quantities, castor oil was also used as an instrument of intimidation, for example to discourage civilians or soldiers who would call in sick either in the factory or in the military. Since its healing properties were widely exaggerated, abuse could be easily masked under pretense of a doctor's prescription. It took decades after Mussolini's death before the myth of castor oil as a panacea for a wide range of diseases and medical conditions was totally demystified, as it was also widely administered to pregnant women, elderly or mentally-ill patients in hospitals in the false belief that it had no negative side effects.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castor_oil​ Βεβαίως, το ρετσινόλαδο δεν έχει σχέση με τα ψάρια (όπως το μουρουνέλαιο ή άλλα ιχθυέλαια). Γιατί, όμως, να λέμε ότι δεν έχει σχέση με τον «φάντη»; (Για όσους δεν ξέρουν από χαρτοπαίγνια, ο φάντης είναι ο βαλές της τράπουλας.) Λέγεται ότι ήταν κάποτε ένας τραπεζικός κι ένας φαρμακοποιός που συχνά χαρτόπαιζαν παρέα. Μια φορά που ο φαρμακοποιός χρωστούσε λεφτά στον τραπεζικό από πρόσφατη χαρτοπαιξία, ο δεύτερος αρρώστησε και ο γιατρός του τού έγραψε συνταγή για καθαρτικό. Πήγε ο τραπεζικός στο φαρμακείο του άσπονδου φίλου του, πήρε το ρετσινόλαδο αλλά, αντί να πληρώσει, είπε στον φαρμακοποιό ότι έτσι πατσίζανε το χρέος. Οπότε ακολούθησε η «ιστορική» ατάκα του φαρμακοποιού: «Τι σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο; Το χαρτί, χαρτί, κι η δουλειά, δουλειά!»
Η ιστορία μπορεί να ανήκει απλώς στους ευφυείς μύθους, στα ben trovata.




_Σπέρματα κρότωνα (ρετσινολαδιάς) και όχι κρότωνες (τσιμπούρια)​_
Την παραπάνω ιστορία (χωρίς το βικιπαιδικό) την είχα γράψει πριν από μερικά χρόνια και τη θυμήθηκα χτες που έπεσα πάνω σ’ ένα φυτό _dogtick_. Ευκαιρία τώρα να δούμε και τα μεταφράσματα.

*ρετσίνι, ρητίνη* = resin
*ρετσίνα* = retsina (resinated wine)
*ρετσινόλαδο, καστορέλαιο, κικινέλαιο* = castor oil
*ρετσινολαδιά* (Ρίκινος ο κοινός) = castor oil plant (_Ricinus communis_)
*κρότωνας*, κν. *τσιμπούρι* = tick
*φάντης, βαλές* = jack
*σαν φάντης μπαστούνι* = out of the blue, out of nowhere
*τι σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο;* = how can the two be alike? | they are as different as chalk and cheese κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Την ονομασία *καστορέλαιο* την πήραμε από το αγγλικό *castor oil* (την πιο κοινή ονομασία του ρετσινόλαδου στα αγγλικά, που όμως προέρχεται από παρεξήγηση και δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως σχέση με τους κάστορες).


Μια κι ο λόγος για παρεξηγήσεις και έλαια, δεν μπορεί φρονώ να λείπει από την κουβέντα και η εμβληματικότερη ονομασία ελαίου — το περιβόητο *sperm oil*. Αμφιβάλλω πόσες κυρίες (ή κύριοι) θα πήγαιναν ποτέ να αγοράσουν sperm oil ανερυθρίαστα, αλλά πάντως όλοι λέμε _σπαρματσέτο_ ξεχνώντας πως πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο από τις αρχαίες ελληνικές λέξεις _σπέρμα_ και _κήτος_ (κατά λέξη: _κητόσπερμα_ ή _κήτειο σπέρμα_ — στη Δασμολογική Κατάταξη Εμπορευμάτων: _σπέρμα κήτους_ ή _σπερματοκέρι_), από την εσφαλμένη αρχική πεποίθηση ότι η παχύρρευστη λιπώδης ουσία στο κεφάλι ορισμένων οδοντοκητών (του είδους _φυσητήρ ο κατώδους_) ήταν το σπέρμα τους.

Αντιγράφοντας λοιπόν τον Νίκελ, καταθέτω κι εγώ τα σχετικά μεταφράσματα:
*sperm oil* = σπερματέλαιο, (παλαιότ.) σπερμακητέλαιο
*sperm whale* = φυσητήρας (ο), φάλαινα-φυσητήρας (η)

Να σημειώσω ότι κάποιες φορές για το _sperm oil_ χρησιμοποιείται η απόδοση _κητέλαιο_, αλλά στην ουσία πρόκειται για υπερώνυμο κι όχι για αντίστοιχο. Επίσης έχω παλιά συναντήσει (σε βιβλίο) και την απόδοση _στεατέλαιο_, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστή (πολλά ζωικά λίπη θα μπορούσαν να είναι στεατέλαια, κι όχι μόνον το σπερματέλαιο). Τέλος να επισημάνω ότι το Πρωίας αναφέρει πως το κήτειο σπέρμα λέγεται και _αδιπόκηρος_· τούτο είναι λάθος καθότι αδιπόκηρος (αγγλ. _adipocere_· άλλως _πτωματόκηρος_) είναι κηρώδης ύλη που μοιάζει με το κήτειο σπέρμα, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό.


----------

